# Penis Deflectors



## Raging Capybara (Mar 15, 2018)

Sidecut







Aposematism


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 15, 2018)

being part of the fat acceptence movement, and not shaving


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 15, 2018)

septum piercings
the larger the nose ring the uglier you look
also fake boobs


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 15, 2018)

a full and luxurious legbeard


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 15, 2018)

Kiwi Farms membership.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2018)

being a women


----------



## The Colonel (Mar 15, 2018)

Ugly ass tattoos.


----------



## Sword_Hand_Tingles (Mar 15, 2018)

Damn, Dirty Commies!


----------



## Caddchef (Mar 15, 2018)

Huge lips... who are they even for?


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 15, 2018)

A penis


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 15, 2018)

Egotism.


----------



## Positron (Mar 15, 2018)

Clinginess.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)

Actually being a guy.


----------



## Calooby (Mar 15, 2018)

Underage, ewwwww


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 15, 2018)

is there even such a thing? no matter how unpleasant a woman may be, she is always gonna find some desperate fucboi who wants to penetrate her, unles she is ugly as fuck.


----------



## Flustercuck (Mar 15, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> A penis





NARPASSWORD said:


> Actually being a guy.


come on! that's the best part!


----------



## swiv (Mar 15, 2018)

being 3D


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 15, 2018)

a nose ring, 



Spoiler: like this,










 can change a 10/10 woman into a 1/10 woman

this shit is a definite boner killer no matter what you look like

if i wanted to fuck a cow, then i'd go fuck a god damn cow


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 15, 2018)

Having a penis vagina that’s too big tight and being too handsome beautiful and intelijent and good at sex making sandwiches.
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 15, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> if i wanted to fuck a cow, then i'd go fuck a god damn cow





Spoiler: Found one for ya.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 15, 2018)

Super short blunt bangs and "quirky" round/cateye glasses. Probably denim vests too.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 15, 2018)

Solipsism.


----------



## CWCchange (Mar 15, 2018)

Gap teeth creep me out.


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 15, 2018)

pessary


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Mar 15, 2018)

Me


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 15, 2018)

My deal breakers:

-not having a high enough IQ to appreciate Rick and Morty

-not liking my fedora

-not respecting my katana skills

-being ambitious and neglecting home maker duties

-not being a super model

-smokes

-drinks

-isn’t a virgin

-doesn’t put out on our first meeting

-atypical hair color

-doesn’t like mlp

-not an anime character


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Mar 15, 2018)

swiv said:


> being 3D



You better be 4D or you will not get anywhere near this D


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 15, 2018)

Having a Robbie Rotten chin and being insecure about it
any man would kill for a Robbie Rotten chin, ungratefulness is unattractive


----------



## Lunete (Mar 15, 2018)

Scretched earlobes. Gross.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 16, 2018)

Virtue signaling.  You might not believe it right now, but one helping of, "Well, excuse ME if I just happen to care about [bullshit]," will be enough to make a penis detach and soar away in the opposite direction like a javelin.  If you CAN put up with it, you're either a soy golem or have absolutely no pride.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 16, 2018)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Virtue signaling.  You might not believe it right now, but one helping of, "Well, excuse ME if I just happen to care about [bullshit]," will be enough to make a penis detach and soar away in the opposite direction like a javelin.  If you CAN put up with it, you're either a soy golem or have absolutely no pride.



Are we supposed to be surprised everyone on tumblr is a single basement dweller


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 16, 2018)

As if any of the neckbeards here have any actual standards.

Case in point: the first twenty pages of the Alison Rapp thread.


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Mar 16, 2018)

religion


----------



## PT 404 (Mar 16, 2018)

Making bread from your own yeast infection.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 16, 2018)

Having multiple cats. I mean even one is enough to make me leery.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 16, 2018)

whining and acting the victim


----------



## polonium (Mar 16, 2018)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> soy golem


 stealing this

Tumblr glasses and Tumblr figure


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 18, 2018)

Quoting Andrea Dworkin during sex.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 18, 2018)

Liking a ~tumblr approved~ cartoon or anime.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 19, 2018)

AtrocityVoyeur said:


> Quoting Andrea Dworkin during sex.



or just quoting Andrea Dworkin, full stop


----------



## sperginity (Mar 19, 2018)

LMFAO there is none, if only such a thing existed, you could make a million dollars selling that shit


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 19, 2018)

Uses social media
Enjoys "going out"
Uses Apple products 
Holds any of the political viewpoints espoused by the Democratic party 
Drinks coffee
Drives a Honda
Cannot contribute meaningfully to a conversation about current events
Likes dogs


----------



## Overcast (Mar 19, 2018)

Ranting about cultural appropriation.

Being morbidly obese.

Smelling fucking awful.

All qualities of one of my last uber drivers.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Mar 20, 2018)

being a real cunt and crazy bitch in public so everyone will know where not to go if they value their sanity


----------



## ForeverGeneric (Mar 20, 2018)

Fat or Thicc? You be the judge!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 20, 2018)

Being a Disney sperg.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 20, 2018)

wanting to work for valve.


----------



## Mc StarChild (Mar 20, 2018)

open political beliefs


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2018)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> or just quoting Andrea Dworkin, full stop



_*Being*_ Andrea Dworkin = Ultimate Deflection.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 20, 2018)

That fucking coquettish, Harley Quinn-esque "Daddy touched me" baby voice that some grown-ass women have. It's beyond creepy and I can't be around it.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 20, 2018)

Constant complaining about everything/no concept of fun


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 21, 2018)

Some JERK said:


> That fucking coquettish, Harley Quinn-esque "Daddy touched me" baby voice that some grown-ass women have. It's beyond creepy and I can't be around it.



Groucho Marx agreed:


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 21, 2018)

Being fat or a HAES advocate, being an SJW, being a troon, piercings, having a penis, or liking the new Star Wars movies.

I'm a sperg.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 22, 2018)

Being funnier than the guy


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 22, 2018)

Using the phrase "body positive." You know the moment someone describes themselves as that, they're going to be completely gross.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Mar 22, 2018)

freaking out and making drama because you didnt respond her message instantly, aka chibis girlfriend


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 23, 2018)

Syphilis.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Mar 23, 2018)

sperginity said:


> Being funnier than the guy


We should probably limit this thread to things that are physically possible.

To contribute: Owning a Funkopop.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Mar 24, 2018)

having 3 chins


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

side shaved head


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 24, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> side shaved head



That shitty pompadour-ish cut some fatties have


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 24, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> That shitty pompadour-ish cut some fatties have


yeah, that too


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 26, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Syphilis.


Fuck you, I've always wanted to look like leper while at the same time letting everyone know I've had sex.


----------



## grumbleBum (Mar 26, 2018)

Oompaloompa-tier fake tan


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 24, 2018)

Being a "modern" Sailor Moon fan. You know what kind I'm talking about.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 25, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Being a "modern" Sailor Moon fan. You know what kind I'm talking about.



Sooooo...... @Cosmos ?


----------



## TinyKiwi (Apr 25, 2018)

Dyed armpirs.
When I see that shit I want to rip my eyes out.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 25, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> Sooooo...... @Cosmos ?



The ones who talk about how "progressive" and "feminist" it is


----------



## John Titor (Apr 25, 2018)

Furries. I try to be open-minded about hobbies but I don't think I could ever date a furry.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 26, 2018)

Being an untreated poz


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2019)

Short lesbian hair
Sidecut, as previously mentioned
Nose piercings
Lip piercings
Tongue piercings
Tattoos

Women with piercings will not inherit the Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## queerape (May 26, 2019)

The most significant one is obesity.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 26, 2019)

Beginning a sentence with “I.”


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 26, 2019)

I thought they were called sneeze guards.


----------



## Recoil (May 26, 2019)

A home library populated by such luminaries as Dworkin and Solanas

EDIT - Ninja'd


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 26, 2019)

-Smoking
-Any real medical disorder, they are bag enough with just the made up shit in their head
-Hairy forearms
-Tits too low on the torso


----------



## Reynard (May 26, 2019)

I’m not really picky, but those nose piercings that go through the center of the nose (septum piercings) are just ugly.  Same goes to the overboard face piercings.  I don’t mind a nose ring or stud, but when people go overboard I immediately get turned off.  Doesn’t help that most people with them are crazy.  Not all, but most of the ones I’ve met are.



John Titor said:


> Furries. I try to be open-minded about hobbies but I don't think I could ever date a furry.


Take it from a furfag: most furfags aren’t worth your time.  I’ll refrain from the long, lamenting rant on why the fandom is shit, though.  Just take my word from it when I say the majority of modern furfags should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## V0dka (May 29, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> She could make a pretty smooth female to male transition.
> She already has the face ready to go.



Many girls would kill for a bod like that though.  If you were going to go medical, you'd go for the face.



Voltaire said:


> Make it easier and don't date black girls.



Damn


----------



## CamelCursive (May 29, 2019)

I'm single on Tinder.  It's not good for finding an actual partner, but you can find some decent slam-pieces on there.  You can also find some absolute dumpster fires that aren't going to get a cock in them unless there's restrained livestock or a dog with socks on his paws involved.

However, one thing that makes my cock practically turn to gelatin? A chick that has a retail job that makes probably $8.00 an hour, and all of her interests are "I want to travel the world" or "I need adventure". And there's no fucking way she afforded any of her 'adventure' pictures on her own, because I've done some of that shit making five times her income with paid vacations and it still took some budgeting and careful long-term planning to manage it.

Call me petty or weird, but something about that statement says _"I need you to spend your money on my vacations, because I sure as fuck ain't doing it."_

Sorry, hoe, I'm not sure your cooter is worth spending thousands of dollars on you so that you can acquire new Tinder 'adventure' pics.


----------



## Lackadaisy (May 29, 2019)

Being a virgin or, paradoxically, being too experienced


----------



## PT 522 (May 29, 2019)

Lackadaisy said:


> Being a virgin or, paradoxically, being too experienced


Virgins are so cute though


----------



## Ali della Fenice (May 29, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Many girls would kill for a bod like that though.  If you were going to go medical, you'd go for the face.



Yeah, she could fix her face as well, but I dont know how much it will help. Definitely a nose job is the first thing.
Maybe she wouldnt make a proper man, but a nice soyboy probably.



Lackadaisy said:


> Being a virgin or, paradoxically, being too experienced



Isnt this thread called penis deflectors?
I dont think there are many men, who would turn down a virgin, just for that.
Being a turbo slut cocksleeve instead, could be definitely a reason.


----------



## V0dka (May 29, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> Yeah, she could fix her face as well, but I dont know how much it will help. Definitely a nose job is the first thing.
> Maybe she wouldnt make a proper man, but a nice soyboy probably.



Plastic surgery has come a long way from the simple nose job.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 29, 2019)

I don't like guys/girls that are vain and will only do stuff for Instagram


----------



## PT 522 (May 29, 2019)

Honestly I feel like there's so much variance in what individual people like and dislike that literally any grill has a chance of getting laid. Tall, short, hairy, dykish, girly, small titty, big titty, small ass, big ass, old, young--there's a market for literally every one of these things, some are just bigger than others.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (May 29, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Plastic surgery has come a long way from the simple nose job.
> 
> View attachment 776655
> 
> View attachment 776656



Damn, I had no idea.
Then she could definitely become an hottie.


----------



## V0dka (May 29, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> Damn, I had no idea.
> Then she could definitely become an hottie.



Be careful these days, it can go both ways.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (May 29, 2019)

Doesn't shave (goes for guys too), looks like she weighs more than me, has an sjw haircut.
The scary thing is that those are like the lowest bars to clear ever, and there's still a surprising number of people that I've met who haven't managed it.


----------



## Derped223 (May 29, 2019)

-doesn't take care of themselves
-being a bitch
-Also trying to force me to give up something.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 29, 2019)

The main turns offs for me are poor personal hygiene, obesity, and old age (I can be pretty flexible with age if they're otherwise attractive, but I'm not into geriatrics). Other than that, a spiteful personality can definitely be a big turn off, as can unusual sexual preferences.


----------



## CamelCursive (May 29, 2019)

Aside from my petty one previously stated, I'll do some that are a bit more... sane?  You be the judge.

*Boner-deflater #1: Horde of kids, different dads.* Look, I can understand that a marriage can fall apart, even if there's children involved. There are times when it's the best thing for the family, honestly. However, any chick that's had kids with like 4 dudes and thinks she's getting a relationship- I'm going to tell her that it won't happen, she's just going to be recreation pussy. Obviously a number of other dudes used her the same way. Despite having their children, these guys fucking bailed- there's obviously a reason. Either she's completely incapable of learning from stupid decisions, or she's got rattlesnakes in her head and can chase a man away from his own child. Either way, that's too much for me to bother fixing and I'm not really up to be a C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER.

*Boner-deflater #2:  Entitlement and Expensive Taste.* It's perfectly fine that a woman wants to be treated like a lady, and not have some cheapskate or bum. However, when this seems more like she's demanding things with specific price tags, rather than things of quality and significance- I just see a prostitute that's not entirely honest or committed to the transaction of cash for cunt. Or, more likely- a parasite that will leech off my income, then exploit the first opportunity to seize a portion of that income without having to be tied to me. 
*
Boner-deflater #3: Evil Cartoon-villain Exes.* When every single guy she's dated has been some absolute fucking abusive monster, she's either stupid and doesn't learn from her experiences... or, more likely, she's lying and she was probably just as fucked up as they are, if not the entire reason their relationships ended. And I'm sorry, I don't want to chance being one of the 'abusive' exes in a story to some retard desperate to impress a bitch by hunting me down and beating me senseless. 

B*oner-deflater #4:  Fat and/or unkempt.* Sorry, if you can't take care of your own body, then putting my cock inside you is a fucking liability. Nothing says "I don't give a shit about myself" like obesity, greasy hair, and poor grooming. If you look like that on the outside, I'm pretty sure there's maggots and leprosy in your cunt. 
*
Boner-deflater #5: Leftist.* I just personally see no reason to date a left-wing woman, because they're stupid and disgusting whores. Besides, if I wanted to fuck one of them- there's plenty of them that already have a husband paying the bills, and sometimes that cuck is nice enough to bring me a bottle of water and a towel. But on a serious note, I've tried to tolerate a leftist woman and slowly redpill them (and I'm pretty moderate)- but way too many of them are absolutely convinced of the shit they share on Facebook and just refuse to even acknowledge that they may not be right. I blame the leftist males they mated with before that didn't have the testicles to break her from the habit, and I simply have no desire to fuck an adult female body and deal with a female child before and afterward. It feels... pedo.


----------



## V0dka (May 30, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> *Boner-deflater #5: Leftist.* I just personally see no reason to date a left-wing woman, because they're stupid and disgusting whores. Besides, if I wanted to fuck one of them- there's plenty of them that already have a husband paying the bills, and sometimes that cuck is nice enough to bring me a bottle of water and a towel. But on a serious note, I've tried to tolerate a leftist woman and slowly redpill them (and I'm pretty moderate)- but way too many of them are absolutely convinced of the shit they share on Facebook and just refuse to even acknowledge that they may not be right. I blame the leftist males they mated with before that didn't have the testicles to break her from the habit, and I simply have no desire to fuck an adult female body and deal with a female child before and afterward. It feels... pedo.



I assume the point is you are trying to just bang them.  There's no point trying to convince an idiot to not be an idiot when you are just trying to bang them, just take advantage of the idiocy.

Now, if you were looking for a long term partner or possible wife.  I believe you are seriously fucked.  Almost every girl I know will come up with the patriarchy and the wage gap and things like "trans lived experience" seriously without question, like they are all the Chief Social Scientist Professor of the University of Edinburough.  They can look completely normal, on the outside, even have normal jobs, and when you check their facebook you regularly get LGBT flags/Anti-Islamaphobia/Poly Pride/RuPaul Drag Race etc etc...  And don't even think about trying to discussing it with them, even hinting you might have some reservations about their ideologies will instantly put you cast under suspicion of some incel nazi women hating racist.  They'll cold shoulder you for years.  It's better just to make small talk, avoid interacting unless you have to.


----------



## Unog (May 30, 2019)

V0dka said:


> No, people would hit that.  People have admitted they'd hit this.



Dude, people in Lagoona's thread have admitted it, you don't even have to go off-site.

My physical ones are being fat to the point your tits are bigger than your gut, being too skinny, poor hygiene, having an ass too big to reasonably be capable of wiping it, and piercings that aren't ear-rings.

Mental is any kind of crazy (the kind that you keep your dick out of if you want to keep it attached), doing the baby-talk thing at all because I find it creepy as fuck, being developmentally arrested, being a progressive, and being bitchy or bossy.

Basically my ideal are chill easygoing regular sized to chunky chicks with B-D cups.


----------



## Kirito (May 30, 2019)

I fucking hate women


----------



## Basil II (May 30, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I assume the point is you are trying to just bang them.  There's no point trying to convince an idiot to not be an idiot when you are just trying to bang them, just take advantage of the idiocy.
> 
> Now, if you were looking for a long term partner or possible wife.  I believe you are seriously fucked.  Almost every girl I know will come up with the patriarchy and the wage gap and things like "trans lived experience" seriously without question, like they are all the Chief Social Scientist Professor of the University of Edinburough.  They can look completely normal, on the outside, even have normal jobs, and when you check their facebook you regularly get LGBT flags/Anti-Islamaphobia/Poly Pride/RuPaul Drag Race etc etc...  And don't even think about trying to discussing it with them, even hinting you might have some reservations about their ideologies will instantly put you cast under suspicion of some incel nazi women hating racist.  They'll cold shoulder you for years.  It's better just to make small talk, avoid interacting unless you have to.


you're overblowing it, I wouldn't know about Millenials but the younger you go the more hostile women (and people in general) are to SJW politics.


----------



## Reynard (May 30, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Plastic surgery has come a long way from the simple nose job.
> 
> View attachment 776655
> 
> View attachment 776656





V0dka said:


> Be careful these days, it can go both ways.
> 
> View attachment 776693
> 
> View attachment 776695


These are simultaneously both scary and amazing.  I had no clue technology went this far these days given all the shit we see on this website.


----------



## V0dka (May 30, 2019)

Reynard said:


> These are simultaneously both scary and amazing.  I had no clue technology went this far these days given all the shit we see on this website.



Well with parents putting their kids on puberty blockers and HRT around age ten these days, theres no surgery, voice training, implants, it will become almost impossible to tell until you get the "girl" back to the house and find out it's a dude in a few years.  It's getting really scary.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 30, 2019)

Being REALLY into Arthurian mythology.


----------



## kadoink (May 30, 2019)

Nose piercings. Your nose has 2 holes, it doesn't need anymore.


----------



## V0dka (May 30, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> No bro, you'll be able to tell once the "girl" opens her mouth and any one of the rotten troon personality types spills out. Narcissist, pervert, sociopath, whatever. If you stick your dick in crazy then you deserve to have crazy stick her dick in you.



Why would guys be able to tell when they are drunk as fuck? you'll see.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 31, 2019)

I don't have a penis but if I did this would most definitely deflect it.






Saw this on tumblr with the caption "pass lmao" and of course there's people screeching in the comments about like "imagine thinking open relationships are bad" with essays about how it's actually great.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 31, 2019)

OhGoy said:


> a nose ring,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has now occurred to me that every single woman I've come across who has a septum piercing would be a 1/10 whether they had it or not and/or are lesbian so don't want the benis anyway.

Big think.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (May 31, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Be careful these days, it can go both ways.
> 
> View attachment 776693
> 
> View attachment 776695



So now there's surgery to get woman hips too? Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (May 31, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I don't have a penis but if I did this would most definitely deflect it.
> 
> View attachment 779328
> 
> Saw this on tumblr with the caption "pass lmao" and of course there's people screeching in the comments about like "imagine thinking open relationships are bad" with essays about how it's actually great.


My general experience with open relationships is that the moment the guy finds a partner it all falls apart. Anybody who thinks an open relationship is a good idea is probably exceptional.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 31, 2019)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> My general experience with open relationships is that the moment the guy finds a partner it all falls apart. Anybody who thinks an open relationship is a good idea is probably exceptional.



It's basically like putting the old house up for sale, while viewing other properties to buy. Results are usually the same.

Aside from the obvious warning signs with the colored hair, SJW's sort of shit, a lot of women voicing their opinions on particular things for me is a pass. 

So anyone who is a 

2nd & 3rd wave feminism.

Trans-activist. 

Militant Vegan. 

Supports socialism. 

Doesn't want kids. 

Hates the "patriarchy."

Claims to be open and tolerant but will walk out or call you a Nazi when you have a differing political opinion that isn't centre left. 

Thinks that white people are by definition white supremacist, except for them. 

Can't go a week without her phone, TV, or spend time in the country/isolation without complaining. 

#shoutyourabortion

Basically are major deal breakers in terms of relationships. I'd still not rule out flings, but in a situation where you can get the milk for free, why would you buy a shitty cow?


----------



## Spunt (May 31, 2019)

Any woman who mentions liking David Bowie on her online dating profile. I don't have anything against David Bowie or his music, nor in fact do I have an issue with any woman liking David Bowie or his music. But there is a certain sort of woman for whom letting you know that they like David Bowie is so fucking important that it's front and centre on their profile, and it is always, _always_, a massive red flag indicating that this woman is utterly shallow, vain and insufferable. It's not liking David Bowie, it's women who consider it really important that _other people know how much they like David Bowie_.

Other "danger" artists include:

- Morrissey
- My Chemical Romance
- Nick Drake
- The Used
- Elliot Smith
- The Stone Roses
- Avril Lavigne

If a woman mentions any of these artists, run far, far away.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 31, 2019)

As mighty as my penis is there are still things that can work to deflect it such as;

Having a "sarcastic sense of humor", just say that you're bitchy and unlikable jeezus. 
Poor hygiene in any sense of the word. Shower, shave, wear deodorant, and brush your Goddamn teeth.
Wasting all my time talking about how awful/awesome all your exes were. No one cares, especially not them, that's why they are your exes, and also why I'm leaving now.
Being completely neurotic. I'm crazy enough for both of us, I do not want competition.
Being heavier than I can bench press. Unless you're built like a brick shithouse that is.
Last but not least, being a liar. Be upfront about shit.


----------



## V0dka (May 31, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Any woman who mentions liking David Bowie on her online dating profile. I don't have anything against David Bowie or his music, nor in fact do I have an issue with any woman liking David Bowie or his music. But there is a certain sort of woman for whom letting you know that they like David Bowie is so fucking important that it's front and centre on their profile, and it is always, _always_, a massive red flag indicating that this woman is utterly shallow, vain and insufferable. It's not liking David Bowie, it's women who consider it really important that _other people know how much they like David Bowie_.
> 
> Other "danger" artists include:
> 
> ...



LOL that reminds me of the time I was going to a therapist and she said, "you look so much like David Bowie with that haircut"  after a few sessions she offered to pay my debts and then asked if we wanted to go to the coffee shop for the session instead this week.

That was my last session with them, I noped the fuck outta there.


----------



## Pargon (May 31, 2019)

"I don't really _believe_ in birth control or using protection, y'know?"

I left a Pargon-shaped hole in the wall I was out of there so fast.


----------



## V0dka (May 31, 2019)

The Colonel said:


> Ugly ass tattoos.



 Tattoos by themselves already make me wonder, now multiply it by Tattoos that look like they were done with Crayola and add in some bright pink hair and you've pretty got a bingo card of "get away while you can"


----------



## Coldgrip (May 31, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Poor hygiene in any sense of the word. Shower, shave, wear deodorant, and brush your Goddamn teeth.


This is a major deal breaker for me. Poor hygiene is a clear warning sign that you don't want anything to do with that bitch.

Too many piercings. A couple earrings in the same ear is forgivable, but I have yet to see a woman pull off a nose piercing. It either gives the impression of a ringed pig or if it's a stud, looks like a zit. Other facial piercings are an instant nope as well.


----------



## V0dka (May 31, 2019)

Oh before I forget, the stereotypical pink haired Tattoo'd feminist has it's own different side of the same coin in Gothic Lolitas.   Sex workers, cutting, suicide, mental illness, autists.  You'll find that often in this group as well, they just trade the pink hair for wigs and the tattoos for petticoats.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 31, 2019)

A car that’s being treated like a trash dumpster.

No seriously.  For most young women, that car is the most valuable monetary asset they have.  If she’s treating that like shit and it’s full of garbage, then you can rest assured they don’t/won’t take care of anything else in their lives either.


----------



## Xarpho (May 31, 2019)

- Having more than one dog, or a big dog.
- Doesn't know what clothes look good on her and what doesn't (if I think "sausage casings" when I see capri pants/leggings, e.g.)
- Tattoos.
- Virtue signaling
- Any "SJW haircut" (including sidecuts or anything that makes her look like a lesbian)
- Addicted to social media.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jun 1, 2019)

Poly, Just check out the train wrecks on our r/polyamory thread if you need further proof.


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 1, 2019)

Breathing. It's a sure sign she's a thot.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm sure we have all thought it, even if we didn't say it. But obese slobs.

There's a lady I work with who I internally call "Slimer" because her head looks like Slimer from the Ghostbusters. She went in for some kind of lady surgery a year ago and returned looking ten years younger, legitimately good looking. Turns out she had some adverse reaction to the medicine and "wasn't being feed enough" at the hospital. Back to her same old awful self within two weeks.

I saw her getting seconds -and thirds, fourths etc, at the same time, way more than I, a large shouldered man, could eat- at a company event recently, could barely hide my disgust.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jun 2, 2019)

First: Having a purse puppy-If you're treating a living thing as a fashion accessory it don't stop at dogs. On that same note, owning any weird fad inbred dog like a chiweeniedoodle or whatever.
Second: "Furbabies". Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope.
Third:I don't mind paying for dinner, but, if our first dinner date is to a nice restaurant and the first thing you do is order a bottle of wine "as a start" well then, I hope you have your own booze money and an uber account.
Fourth: Anything "Karen" in general.
Fifth: Kids. I don't care the circumstances, I don't want to feel like i'm in a relationship just to raise someone else's children.
Sixth: Just general bratty/selfishness. I'm not a troon, a catholic priest, a paki, or a furry. I'm not into kids. Even if they have an adult body.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 2, 2019)

Still likes Harry Potter


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 2, 2019)

Twilight and what I will call the fashion fandom.



Lou Wrong said:


> I saw her getting seconds -and thirds, fourths etc, at the same time, way more than I, a large shouldered man, could eat- at a company event recently, could barely hide my disgust.



The person that shocked me with how much they ate was a Chinese tourist at a Chinese buffet. It was a tiny lady in her early 50's that ate mountain after mountain of stir fried noodles.

Jokes on her, we ate those too but not nearly as much because that would be impossible, and we got severe food poisoning. Having salmonella was more pleasant than that.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 2, 2019)

Not having an intact hymen

Not having an IQ over 120 

Talking back

Believing in a phony "god" 

Thinking MLP is "gay"


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 3, 2019)

Damocles_Sword said:


> Third:I don't mind paying for dinner, but, if our first dinner date is to a nice restaurant and the first thing you do is order a bottle of wine "as a start" well then, I hope you have your own booze money and an uber account.


If she's not a budding alcoholic, it's a sign that she has no idea of the value of money. The markup on wine at restaurants is obscene.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jun 3, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> If she's not a budding alcoholic, it's a sign that she has no idea of the value of money. The markup on wine at restaurants is obscene.



She was an alchoholic. She made it clear the bottle was for her, along with the mixed drink she ordered when the waiter came back to take our meal order. I got up and left.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 3, 2019)

Damocles_Sword said:


> She was an alchoholic. She made it clear the bottle was for her, along with the mixed drink she ordered when the waiter came back to take our meal order. I got up and left.


She ordered a whole fucking bottle on your dime and didn't share? Holy shit, what a cunt. Makes me wonder what made her attractive in the first place.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jun 3, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> She ordered a whole fucking bottle on your dime and didn't share? Holy shit, what a cunt. Makes me wonder what made her attractive in the first place.



She was a friend of my cousin, it was kind of a blind date.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 3, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> Not having an intact hymen



The Hymen thing is kind of a myth really.  There are many different kinds of Hymen.  My ex for example only teared her hymen after being sexually active for like 6 years.



Spoiler










You'd think incels would read up on this shit instead of just taking some other incels word.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

Rotten shallow personality. Dear god,this is the biggest sin any human can have. Every ethnicity, every culture has their own version of this and my god its the worst. Its like Khardashian syndrome or something because no matter how attractive a woman is, if she has this type of personality she goes from a 10 to a 1.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 3, 2019)

AbyssStarer said:


> Still likes Harry Potter



Really, REALLY liking fantasy.

Bonus points if they ironically get triggered by scifi.


----------



## zoidey (Jun 4, 2019)

AbyssStarer said:


> Still likes Harry Potter


ehh everyone kinda likes harry potter, but if she tells you her house then run like fuck


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I'm easy as multiplying any number by 1 but I have a few deal breakers.

Annoying voice. Can't stand a girl with a squeaky voice. Just can't.
Forehead fat. When you see her forehead skin bloated by fat... no.
Arm/armpit hair. Inevitably makes me think of a dude.
Malice. I've known a lot of girls who enjoy putting others in uncomfortable spots. Can't stand that.

And... that's it, I think.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2019)

Holding _Rise of The Guardians_ or any related movie in high regard. Just. Fucking, *RUN,*


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 6, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> I can overlook most physical flaws, I've dated women who were outright homely.  The only two things I can't hang with are bad hygiene and bad attitudes.  Beauty fades in a few short years.


Ugly is as ugly does as I always say. 

Doesn’t matter if you have the appearance of a Greek goddess, if you’re a raging cunt nobody’s gonna want to settle down with you. And conversely if you got unfortunate genetics, if you’re kind and you make effort you’ll be beautiful.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 6, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Ugly is as ugly does as I always say.
> 
> Doesn’t matter if you have the appearance of a Greek goddess, if you’re a raging cunt nobody’s gonna want to settle down with you. And conversely if you got unfortunate genetics, if you’re kind and you make effort you’ll be beautiful.



The bad part is that the REALLY unfortunate genetics often tend to fuck up the brain too.


----------



## trashbat (Jun 6, 2019)

trashbat said:


> this is the truest fucking shit in this thread
> 
> _nothing_ has ever made me want to physically eject myself from a date more


addendum: a girl once asked me if anti-racism was attractive. i laughed in her face and said no


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Jun 7, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> The bad part is that the REALLY unfortunate genetics often tend to fuck up the brain too.



Speaking from personal experience?


----------



## Varisi na Vienea Cadence (Jun 7, 2019)

One line erps response


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 7, 2019)

What happens when an unstoppable cock meets an immovable object?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 8, 2019)

Liking the new Voltron


----------



## kadoink (Jun 8, 2019)

Varisi na Vienea Cadence said:


> One line erps response



erps?


----------



## V0dka (Jun 8, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> The bad part is that the REALLY unfortunate genetics often tend to fuck up the brain too.



I was watching some medical documentary years ago.  The Doctor said he was talking to the couple, their child was falling way behind in school, what could they do about it what was wrong?  The Doctor told them "I'm sorry but your child has down syndrome" and the husband said "what?! how could this happen!"  And the Doctor stopped for a moment, then looked at his wife, and said "are you sure?  Your wife has down syndrome"


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 9, 2019)

Found another one fellas.






Also photoshop on left side.


----------



## adorable bitch (Jun 10, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Found another one fellas.
> 
> View attachment 793722
> 
> Also photoshop on left side.


What...? Was she being fucked through her urethra?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 10, 2019)

adorable bitch said:


> What...? Was she being fucked through her urethra?


Maybe she know her pussy hot cause she fucked so many guys and got an STD?


----------



## V0dka (Jun 18, 2019)

Usually when I see this type of stuff, it's an instant get the fuck away.  Just by looking at them, never had a real job, never had to take responsibility for anything, never has tried to improve themselves, never has experienced what the majority of people have to deal with in the real world, and probably can't empathize with them either.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 18, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Usually when I see this type of stuff, it's an instant get the fuck away.  Just by looking at them, never had a real job, never had to take responsibility for anything, never has tried to improve themselves, never has experienced what the majority of people have to deal with in the real world, and probably can't empathize with them either.
> 
> View attachment 806742
> 
> ...


1. Learn to spell.

2. Nobody wants to see your midsection front butt.

3. Clean your house, those baseboards are filthy. Edit: Also get a bra fitting, that one obviously isn't your size.

4. Claw nails don't make your fingers look longer, DangerHair.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 18, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Usually when I see this type of stuff, it's an instant get the fuck away.  Just by looking at them, never had a real job, never had to take responsibility for anything, never has tried to improve themselves, never has experienced what the majority of people have to deal with in the real world, and probably can't empathize with them either.
> 
> View attachment 806742
> 
> ...



These women will die alone and unloved and that makes me happy.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 18, 2019)

The shirt says, “no honey, your thinner than me not prettier”

lol. She is so fat that when she puts that shirt on she has just already accepted the fact that every female she encounters that day will be thinner than her.


----------



## Kotaro (Jun 19, 2019)

Being a furry


----------



## kadoink (Jun 19, 2019)

An over interest in fashion is prolly a good sign shes terrified of turning 40 and is someone you don't want to be around when that moment happens.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 19, 2019)

Being a history sperg.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 19, 2019)

posting shit like this


----------



## V0dka (Jun 20, 2019)

cornucopia said:


> posting shit like thisView attachment 807503



Tell me this is a ironic joke image and someone just didn't virtually write "choo choo choose me" on this thing seriously.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Jun 20, 2019)

cornucopia said:


> posting shit like thisView attachment 807503


*doesn't shave*
Well, that's red flag number 1...
The next 7 red flags are posting that garbage unironically.



V0dka said:


> Usually when I see this type of stuff, it's an instant get the fuck away.  Just by looking at them, never had a real job, never had to take responsibility for anything, never has tried to improve themselves, never has experienced what the majority of people have to deal with in the real world, and probably can't empathize with them either.
> 
> View attachment 806742
> 
> ...


All of these people are fucking disgusting, but I just want to sperg about that last image real quick. With a shirt like that, not only is she admitting that she's ugly as sin, but she's also acknowledging that she's got a weight problem and likely doesn't care enough to do anything about it.
People like this are the kind that die alone complaining about how nobody will ever love them, while refusing to do anything to fix that. Like I get it's hard to eat healthy and go to the gym regularly, but it is possible to lose some fucking weight and make yourself look relatively attractive, it just takes dedication which these people clearly aren't capable of.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 20, 2019)

cornucopia said:


> posting shit like thisView attachment 807503



girl on the right has emotional problems and smells foul


----------



## kadoink (Jun 30, 2019)

...Crybaby eyebrows. I hate crybaby eyebrows because they make me feel uncomfortable as hell due to their unnatural satanic state.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 30, 2019)

These two broads:











Spoiler alert: they both think they're goddesses of sex and beauty who could get any man they desire. The latter's nickname is "Mamagésa" (Mommy Geisha). And yes, their personalities also suck.


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 30, 2019)

kadoink said:


> ...Crybaby eyebrows. I hate crybaby eyebrows because they make me feel uncomfortable as hell due to their unnatural satanic state.


What? Post an example please


----------



## kadoink (Jun 30, 2019)

Piss said:


> What? Post an example please








THIS!

Kidding. I mean...this.




I been seeing this pop up more in Asian women.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

Personally?
Ghetto shit,
Tattoos,
Being a retard,
Drugs,
Danger hair,
Emo/scene shit,
Unironically thinking nevaeh is a name,
Likes horses,
Basic thots.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Personally?
> Ghetto shit,
> Tattoos,
> Being an exceptional individual,
> ...



The question is.... is there any women left after that?


----------



## Unog (Jul 7, 2019)

Mister Qwerty said:


>



This video is rather hit & miss imo.



cornucopia said:


> View attachment 807503



-Always looking for male approval
-please pick me

???


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm not a feminist (I feel it's redundant)

But I am a pissed off woman in the mood for a skirmish.


FIGHT ME


----------



## V0dka (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> But I am a pissed off woman in the mood for a skirmish.
> 
> 
> FIGHT ME



That is also not attractive.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

V0dka said:


> That is also not attractive.



Men are idiots, penises hurt when they put them inside me and I just lay back and agree to sex to shut them up.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 7, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Being a history sperg.


Hey, History is beautiful! You settle down!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

Men are the worst people in the world. They can't manage their feelings for shit and it's always the girl's fault. But then, they are probably fantasizing about kids or the "other" woman.  They get excited for any type of retarded sexual escapade, the dirtier the better.

But let's not stop there....the ego that needs to be breast fed literally so mommy's little boy doesn't feel bad that day. And "baby"...oh baby.....I need you to do this for me...

Oh yes,  we're mad at you for no reason too...cause you forgot to do a basic living need cause you couldn't squeeze it into your Call of Duty video time and KiwiFarms chat ranting time


OH but I'm not knocking video games - they are a good man babysitter. At least I know where you are and what you're doing not looking at Japanese rape porn, or gangrape buddies 10. Something that'll crash the computer.

Oh yes and control...your women must be controllable. No independent thinkers for you! But it she can't fashion out a stool out of wood for you to park your ass on all day, she's worthless.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Men are the worst people in the world. They can't manage their feelings for shit and it's always the girl's fault. But then, they are probably fantasizing about kids or the "other" woman.  They get excited for any type of exceptional sexual escapade, the dirtier the better.
> 
> But let's not stop there....the ego that needs to be breast fed literally so mommy's little boy doesn't feel bad that day. And "baby"...oh baby.....I need you to do this for me...
> 
> ...


who hurt you?



V0dka said:


> The question is.... is there any women left after that?


sure there are, if you do one of the things I listed there's a really good chance that you do a lot of the other ones.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> who hurt you?


No, I'm not hurt. I just drove into the East St Louis of stupid menville.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 7, 2019)

kadoink said:


> Hey, History is beautiful! You settle down!



Some girls I met take it way too far


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Some girls I met take it way too far


are u talking about /his/ or hetalia spergs?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Personally?
> Ghetto shit,
> Tattoos,
> Being an exceptional individual,
> ...



Eh, I can accept a few tattoos as long as they aren't too numerous or ridiculous.

As for drugs, I agree with you on hard drugs. But if they enjoy booze or weed socially? Not a deal breaker in and of itself unless coupled with other things that are deal-breakers.

Goth/Emo/Scene shit, it honestly depends. 

If it's an older woman (late 30's at youngest, 40's on average) who identifies specifically as Goth, then I'm all for it since Goth was a pretty big deal for Gen X youth culture and as long as there aren't other deal-breakers. Basically you're dating Elvira if she was a housewife.

As for Emo/Scene, if they're over 18 but under 21, I can accept that because chances are they'll grow out of it. If they're old enough to buy beer and still identify as Emo or Scene, then I'm staying the fuck away.

Danger Hair, I'm with you on that. Neon colored hair only looks good on anime characters.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 7, 2019)

V0dka said:


> You can say that. But I've been on the internet a looong time, and I've been through a lot of communities looking for interesting stuff to post.  I know what I'm talking about. Mens thirst is unmeasurable.  If there's something about yourself that you consider people think is ugly?  There's a fetish community for it.



Men need a place, women need a reason.



Fat Pikachu said:


> Virgins are so cute though



They were, until you.


----------



## PT 522 (Jul 7, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> They were, until you.


So you're saying it's true I'll become an irresistible Chad once I get laid...


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Eh, I can accept a few tattoos as long as they aren't too numerous or ridiculous.
> 
> As for drugs, I agree with you on hard drugs. But if they enjoy booze or weed socially? Not a deal breaker in and of itself unless coupled with other things that are deal-breakers.
> 
> ...


Well like I said a lot of that stuff tends to go hand in hand, weed is also fucking annoying because people make it their entire personality to the point where they do nothing else. I've known people irl who's idea of hanging out with friends is smoking at some shitty park.

I always stay the fuck away from emo shit, I don't really understand the she'll grow out of it thing because I'm not gonna be waiting years just to date someone.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> are u talking about /his/ or hetalia spergs?





Spoiler: Power Level Alert



I lost my virginity to a Hetalia sperg the summer I graduated high school and she was actually a pretty cool person, although the rest of that fandom was crazy and weird as fuck. Her friends were fucked up even by weeb standards.

The weirdest part is that so many of them later became SJW's in college.



To get back on topic, here's my turn-offs.

1. Poor hygeine
2. Danger Hair
3. SJW nonsense
4. Veganism (Vegetarians are fine as long they aren't militant)
5. Being a Harry Potter sperg
6. Self-harm (Seriously, get help)
7. Hard Drugs
8. Being a hardline stoner (enjoying weed socially is fine)
9. Harley Quinn spergs
10. Anyone who unironically identifies as "Non-Binary"


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

You know what REALLY TURNS ME ON. Is guys I’ve never met calling my mother to ingratiate themselves to her. Or better yet, fcking with her head and pandering to her paranoia so that she’s ready to give me the good lashing I didn’t cause but deserve.



Uncanny Valley said:


> Some girls I met take it way too far



Oh yeah, that whole "educated" thing is annoying in women. I totally agree.

I'm creating a new term, Masculinism.

Masculinism - men bonding and coming together over social issues that pertain to the social dampening of male rights.

It's a plague on our society that needs more attention.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm creating a new term, Masculinism.
> 
> Masculinism - men bonding and coming together over social issues that pertain to the social dampening of male rights.
> 
> It's a plague on our society that needs more attention.


please see a psychologist, for your own good, this isn't healthy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> please see a psychologist, for your own good, this isn't healthy.



Now, you see, there's another man thing I love..."Go see a doctor, you're sounding mentally unhealthy". 

I LURVE BEING DIAGNOSED! I want to marry an unlicensed psychological hobbiest so he can denigrate me as mentally ill when I have independent thoughts and put me in an asylum.

I should just go and beg a man to take me and debase me.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Now, you see, there's another man thing I love..."Go see a doctor, you're sounding mentally unhealthy".
> 
> I LURVE BEING DIAGNOSED! I want to marry an unlicensed psychological hobbiest so he can denigrate me as mentally ill when I have independent thoughts and put me in an asylum.
> 
> I should just go and beg a man to take me and debase me.


I know this is pointless, but not everyone is out to get you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

Basil II said:


> I know this is pointless, but not everyone is out to get you.




No not everyone, but I managed to attract a few of the worst.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Men are idiots, penises hurt when they put them inside me and I just lay back and agree to sex to shut them up.



Why would you let idiots put their hurty penises inside you, that doesn't seem smart.  It's rather saying more about you isn't it?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 7, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Why would you let idiots put their hurty penises inside you, that doesn't seem smart.  It's rather saying more about you isn't it?



Yep, partly. But I've wrangled myself into the mental compliance of not doing that shit again.

But I have to admit, the next day after getting to know a guy's line of "Want to do a foursome" kinda brought it all home for me. It was then I was looking for a nice, non rejecting way out.....And me being the one with the emotional problems.

Taking the irrational blame for everything is another way to shut men up.

Boy, do I feel like I have the game figured out.


----------



## Green Tea (Jul 7, 2019)

The entire 40+ Wine Mom aesthetic


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Now, you see, there's another man thing I love..."Go see a doctor, you're sounding mentally unhealthy".
> 
> I LURVE BEING DIAGNOSED! I want to marry an unlicensed psychological hobbiest so he can denigrate me as mentally ill when I have independent thoughts and put me in an asylum.
> 
> I should just go and beg a man to take me and debase me.


You are arousing me. I want to hate fuck you right now!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> You are arousing me. I want to hate fuck you right now!


If I had a penny for every time I heard that one.....


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## ES 148 (Jul 9, 2019)

Moving towards more literal penis deflectors, ablative armor plating on and around the genitalia


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 9, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> Moving towards more literal penis deflectors, ablative armor plating on and around the genitalia



Shaped like a swan sternum of course.




(it's that sternum that deflects your foot when they're coming right at you so remember Doc, circle, kick, circle, kick, circle)


----------



## V0dka (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> If I had a penny for every time I heard that one.....



I always want to ask girls on websites, how often do you receive dickpics?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 9, 2019)

Goth chicks in general, but vanilla goths are particularly bad since they're just normies in disguise.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I always want to ask girls on websites, how often do you receive dickpics?




One is too many.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> One is too many.



Just tell me how many you get.  It always fascinated me how Women get propositioned online.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Just tell me how many you get.  It always fascinated me how Women get propositioned online.



I got one last summer. It was either Tony or Harvey. And it was small.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 1, 2021)

Ghibli fan. Please expand your horizon


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 1, 2021)

It's sad that this thread is 3 years old and nothing has changed culturally, dyed hair and the shaved on the side haircut are still popular.

I remember when 3 years was a pretty long time, but the only thing that's changed is Orange Man is not in the White House and Coronavirus.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 1, 2021)

But some things stay legendary for all time...


----------

